# 2nd theft in 2 weeks



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

While pulling a water and dry land **** line from Tuscola State Game area near Caro this morning, someone broke into my truck box and stole numerous tools and miscellaneous items. I was 1 1/2 miles in from the nearest county road on a pull off where I would think there would be little traffic. Pouring rain didnt deter them no less. 

Cut pad lock lying on the ground when I returned shows me they were possibly up to no good in the area too. What type of person carries a bolt cutter with them on State Land? Had I caught them when coming back off the water, well, let's just pray for their sake it doesn't happen to me again soon. Have a lot of pent up anger about this crap right now.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Thats a shame, i hate thieves as well, prob trying to steal a firearm from an unsuspecting hunter


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok just spitballing here.
Set up in the same place same time with a camera while you are hiding in the giggly weeds. 
Maybe they are just STUPID enough to strike twice?

Sorry you got nailed again.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

You are a trapper are you not? Bait them, put spike strips across the road 100 yards behind your truck. They should just get to your truck with 4 flats.


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

sorry for your loss and good luck catching them.to bad you cant use them for k-9 bait:evil:lol


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

I wouldn't even use them for k-9 bait because they would only catch skunks or possums. Hope you catch those thieves!


----------



## HCbowhunter (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah thats to bad sorry that hopefully you catch the idiots that are stealing your stuff an good luck to you this season.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Feed'em to all the wild Michigan hogs. They won't leave any evidence.:evilsmile
Hope you at least get a chance to kick their ass!!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

When I left my truck parked this week in the UP I used my trail camera to see who was coming around my truck. I have one of those plot watcher camera's that takes a picture every 5 seconds all day long. It won't help when the sun goes down but during the light hours it works great.

Here are a couple of places I had my truck parked.



















Nobody was around my truck but I would have known if they were.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

It sure would have been funny to see an otter or beaver walking behind your truck in one of those pics!!:lol:


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this rash of thefts. 

But when you mentioned the thing about bringing bolt-cutters out on state land, I remembered that when I was out scouting my water line yesterday that I found a broken tree stand cable lock next to a tree. It was right across the creek I was scouting, and there was standing corn on the other side. Prime bow hunting area. 

That is precisely the reason why I don't use "used" trail cams, tree stands, or pop-up blinds.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss bud. I'm kinda a local (Mayville) in that area and trap and hunt it alot. I would like to meet fellow trappers in the area if you don't mind give me a call (810)347-5292. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, that really ******* sucks.
I never had a trap stole, but I have had my traps checked if you know what I mean.:evil:
1 year I lost 6 tree stands in 2 different parcels of private property and last year we lost 2. If they want the rest of them that are out this year they better bring a ******* torch or a chain saw with them.:evil::evil:

I hope you catch them dirt bags.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Paul Thompson said:


> You are a trapper are you not? Bait them, put spike strips across the road 100 yards behind your truck. They should just get to your truck with 4 flats.


Yeah, but then the dirtbags would just steal his wheels!


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I made the sheriff's report and as well to the dnr. I've been told there's already been a half dozen tree stands stolen around tuscola state game area this year alone. The fact that they broke into my truck box really sucks. I use it for everything and keep the most important items there instead of inside my cab at times. I'm gonna have to rethink that habit.

I'm really happy that the worst was a bunch of tools and trapping tools. It coulda been worse. I don't worry about a trap setting tool getting into the wrong hands if you know what I mean. Although, it would make me feel good to think that they misuse the heavy duty ones that I use for mega bears. I can't buy karma for that.

FMann, I would really like that. My wife and I have had some of the best times in the last 3 years just hanging around trappers. : )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I've been told there's already been a half dozen tree stands stolen around tuscola state game area this year alone. 


That's the reason the scumbags had bolt cutters with them. I hope someone finds them, keep us posted.


----------

